

Heroku launches Postgres as a standalone service - eneveu
https://postgres.heroku.com/blog/past/2011/11/21/announcing_heroku_postgres/

======
eneveu
Ok, seems like I missed the announcement last week. You should read the
discussion there if you are reading this comment:
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3267006>

